# Help!



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering how i could improve the performance on my 93 Nissan Altiama for a small amount of money (under $1,000). I've been told to upgrade the exhaust or put NOS in it. I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas. Thanks.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Exhaust, intake, spark plugs, spark plug wires. Those are some good pretty cheap bolt-ons to help you out. Even upgrading the ignition to the MSD ignition.


----------

